# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  MiR100, MiR250, MiR500, MiR1000, automated guided vehicles, Mobile Industrial Robots ApS, Odense, Denmark

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mobile Industrial Robots ApS

MiR100 - mobile-industrial-robots.com/solutions/robots/mir100

MiR250 - mobile-industrial-robots.com/solutions/robots/mir250

MiR500 - mobile-industrial-robots.com/solutions/robots/mir500

MiR1350 - mobile-industrial-robots.com/solutions/robots/mir1350

----------


## Airicist

MiR100 Elos interview

Published on Nov 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MiR Smart Industries

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> Presentation AGV MiR100 + Universal Robots UR3
> Salon Smart Industries
> Sysaxes

----------


## Airicist

MiR AGV + Universal Robots UR3 + OnRobot RG2 Gripper by SYSAXES

Published on Sep 16, 2015




> MiR AGV + Universal Robots UR3 + OnRobot RG2 Gripper by SYSAXES
> The future is now...

----------


## Airicist

MiR100 Product Review

Published on Sep 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MIR + UR3 messe in Spain

Published on Nov 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MiR100 in smart factory solution for Airbus - 009 Hoopoe 003

Published on Oct 13, 2016




> MiR100 and screwdriving robot collaborating on highly precision demanding work in the aviation industry

----------


## Airicist

MiR featured in DR news

Published on Dec 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Magna-Power

Published on Jan 2, 2017




> Magna-Power gains manufacturing efficiency with two MiR100 robots.

----------


## Airicist

MIR NEWFORM Case study

Published on May 24, 2017




> NewForm is a world-leading manufacturer of Italian designed taps and fittings. In the production plant in Italy, MiR robots are used for internal logistics; the mobile collaborative robots are now handling the main part of the conveying between the departments.

----------


## Airicist

Mobile Robot Relieves Half a Full-Time Position at SCAN

Published on Sep 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Transport anything anywhere with MiR robots

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> See the world of opportunities that the MiR robots give you.

----------


## Airicist

MiR pallet jacket application

Published on Oct 12, 2017




> Automatic pick-up and drop-off pallets

----------


## Airicist

MiR100 robot automates the internal transportation at Zealand University Hospital, Køge

Published on Jun 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Meet MiR500

Published on Aug 6, 2018




> The strongest, largest, and fastest autonomous mobile robot from MiR to date.

----------


## Airicist

Meet MiR500 - stronger, faster and larger mobile robot

Published on Sep 7, 2018




> The MiR500 can be used to transport heavy loads, EU pallets, 40x48" pallets and for general lift applications.

----------


## Airicist

MiR100 transports sterile goods at University Hospital Zealand

Published on Oct 4, 2018




> Five hospital departments at Zealand University Hospital in Denmark now receive daily autonomous deliveries from the hospital’s sterilization center. The implementation of a mobile robot from Mobile Industrial Robots (MiR) is helping realize the goal of flexible and automated logistics throughout the upcoming 190,000 square meter super hospital.

----------


## Airicist

MiR500 increases safety and productivity at Kverneland

Published on Nov 15, 2018




> Kverneland Group has deployed a MiR500 cobot to move pallets from the heating division to painting.

----------


## Airicist

MiR500 Robot Automates Pallet Transport at Cabka

Published on Apr 24, 2019




> MiR500 Robot Automates Pallet Transport, Improving Quality and Solving Labor and Safety Issues at Cabka

----------


## Airicist

Fully automated internal logistics at Honeywell with MiR robots

Published on Jul 18, 2019




> Flexibility of Mobile Robots Supports Lean Manufacturing Initiatives and Continuous Optimizations of Internal Logistics at Honeywell

----------


## Airicist

MiR250

Mar 9, 2020




> The MiR250 sets new standards for internal logistics with a robot that is faster, safer and more agile than any other solution in the same category on the market. The innovative MiR250 is packed with the newest technology, designed for serviceability and it can navigate smoothly and efficiently in dynamic environments – and even drive through doors as narrow as 80 cm!

----------


## Airicist

MiR600 & MiR1350

Aug 12, 2021




> The stronger and safer heavy duty robots from MiR comply with the highest available safety standards making them superior to other AMRs on the market.

----------

